# Windows Vista vs. XP?



## Greg (Jan 27, 2007)

Is there much of a difference between these two OSs? What are they?


----------



## caddy (Jan 27, 2007)

Lot's of differences betweeen the 2 OS's. IT is visually stunning. I would not upgrade myself however unless I were getting a new PC. It will require a lot more HP to run it.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 28, 2007)

caddy said:


> Lot's of differences betweeen the 2 OS's. IT is visually stunning. I would not upgrade myself however unless I were getting a new PC. It will require a lot more HP to run it.


 
Check out this review on CNET.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 29, 2007)

It's a rip off of Mac OS X.2.8 

Just get the real thing (buy a Mac). 

lol @ Gates this morning claiming that Windows actually innovates anything....

You might wanna check this review out:
[video=youtube;QT6YO30GhmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT6YO30GhmQ[/video] 

Oh my fault.... I meant this review:
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/14/t...4860d1fac&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 29, 2007)

I've had Vista on my notebook from Beta through RC1. Honestly, I don't think I'll be upgrading soon. The security feature that makes it hard to hack also makes some programs flaky. Also, whenever I delete a folder with images in it, it gives me an access denied message and I have to go into that folder, delete the images, and then I can delete the folders.

The best thing about it is the explorer. Other than that I just don't feel a need to upgrade and I usually like new technology.

Re: Macs. Bah! If Microsoft did what Apple did with OS X there would be blood in the streets. Many mainstream apps wouldn't work in OS X. The solution? Have to get the new version. Part of the reason Windows has the challenges it does is because it's not just for proprietary hardware, a limited userbase, and much fewer applications. It also doesn't force programs to upgrade to work on it. Say what you want about Windows Vista but Apple doesn't impress me with its approach to things.


----------



## daveb (Jan 29, 2007)

Although on a technical level I'm somewhat interested in Vista (as someone who's done a few years of Win32/.NET programming) as a consumer there's nothing compelling me to upgrade anytime soon. I'm quite surprised at my lack of enthusiasm as I'm usually an early adopter and I like trying out new/different operating systems.

I'm much more interested in seeing what Leopard is going to be able to do.


----------

